
The Rest of the Rest of Us - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/01/the_rest_of_the.html
======
comatose_kid
Nice article. The OLPC would probably be an ideal way to help cross our local
digital divide. But the problem seems to be systemic.

Perhaps more problems could be solved if funding for school districts wasn't
tied so directly to homeowners in the area (since affluent areas would
concentrate the wealth to schools in their districts).

And while I'm at it, it isn't just about the money (although this would at
least provide for better student teacher ratios), but the quality of teachers
you can attract to poorer areas. Now that's a difficult problem to solve...

